# Anyone used the Brittany Ferries "Economie" servic



## Mrplodd

I am returning from Santander at the end of September using BF's Economie service and just wondered if anyone has already used it and what their views/opinions are.

I am aware it's a "cut down" service but I am not really bothered about the lack of a cinema and umpteen (expensive) restaurants on board.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

We havent used it ourselves yet, but would be very interested to hear of your experiences when you get back.

Carl


----------



## Penquin

We costed it out and it was virtually identical but for a lower quality service.....

so in the end we are not convinced, it may be that we hit it unluckily and it may be cheaper at other times.....

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd

Bump :roll: 

Surely SOMEONE has already used this service!


----------



## Mike48

You might find something on the Brittany Ferries Enthusiasts Forum here:

http://forums.bfenthusiasts.com/forumdisplay.php?s=950a2ceca8a16d7efb18192657546fcf&f=17


----------



## JIMY

Hi Mr Plodd
Yes we used BF Economie Portsmouth Le Havre at considerable saving although I cannot remember how much. We do not have much more than a coffee on board so facilities were quite good enough for us. At check in she tried to assess the length of the van by pacing it !!(probably also checking for a bike rack. We were very pleased with the service and hope it continues to run normal BF discounts also apply.
Jim


----------



## 113016

Sorry if this has already been covered as I have lost touch with current services.
I understood that LD Lines started a service to Spain and the last I heard a few months ago, was that LD Lines were using BF staff at the terminals. I seem to remember reading, that BF were going to take over the running of the service.
So my question is, is the BF economy the same service or is it running alongside?
Just curious at this stage!


----------



## Penquin

Not the same, the BF service is simply another smaller ship with less staff at every point and fewer options onboard.....

We costed it out in detail and for us with BF Club Voyage, the service and facilities were worse but the price was identical.....

We did not go ahead with booking it on that basis....

Dave


----------



## 113016

Thanks Dave.
When the new LD service was announced, I costed the introductory offer, and the return price for us was about (from memory) either £630 or £680.
Seemed reasonable, but it soon increased!


----------



## Grizzly

We've just booked from Bilbao on 10th March 2015. The economie service was the only one on that day so we went ahead. A point to note: the only outside cabins available are " large 2/4 berth with no carpet" and cost £110 per cabin. 

On our outward trip, on the CF, we booked our usual 2 berth outside cabin at the usual price of £80.

I'm just about to write to BF to ask for assurance that we will not have to share the cabin with another couple.

Please don't anyone write that the economie service is awful. We just want the transport not the frills but don't want to have to actually paddle the thing.

G

Edit to add: We've also noticed that the rear bike carrier- which we always declare- is charged at £9 extra, on both sailings, this year.


----------



## bellabee

I've just booked for the end of Jan 2015. I would have preferred the normal service, but a pet-friendly cabin was the priority, and I could only get one on Economy service. 
Hope the dog appreciates the sacrifice!


----------



## 113016

Grizzly said:


> Edit to add: We've also noticed that the rear bike carrier- which we always declare- is charged at £9 extra, on both sailings, this year.


If you declare the full length, including the rack and cycles, which we always do (with other companies) how can they make this extra charge.
If they do, it would be better to not declare the full length


----------



## Grizzly

Grath said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: We've also noticed that the rear bike carrier- which we always declare- is charged at £9 extra, on both sailings, this year.
> 
> 
> 
> If you declare the full length, including the rack and cycles, which we always do (with other companies) how can they make this extra charge.
> If they do, it would be better to not declare the full length
Click to expand...

You are asked - and always have been- for the length and height of the van and then have to tick a box if you have a rear bike carrier. ( It doesn't ask if you have bikes on it). We've always filled in the form as it asks but this is the first time we've been charged extra for the bike rack. If we put the length plus the bike carrier then I think it puts us in another category- which might be more expensive anyway.

G


----------



## 113016

G, thanks, I can understand it, if it ups the category, but I would have thought if a person declares the full length and it is within a category, then they would be wrong to charge any extra.
I think, I would be making a call, if I was about to book!

edit
probably due to too many people taking the piddle and booking at 6 metre, when they are over and also have a rack with bikes.


----------



## andrewball1000

Grath said:


> probably due to too many people taking the piddle and booking at 6 metre, when they are over and also have a rack with bikes.


I'm 6.3m and considered ticking the 6m box but decided to go for the next 6.5m box instead. Glad I did as two men with a tape measure and big grins on their faces checked the exact length at boarding time.


----------



## Grizzly

Grizzly said:


> I'm just about to write to BF to ask for assurance that we will not have to share the cabin with another couple.


A very speedy reply from BF: "Only the passengers you have booked will be accommodated in your cabin."

I can't compare prices with last year as we came back overland through France. The total cost this year however, outward on CF and return on Etretat, is only £184 more than the single outward CF crossing last year, on the same date in mid December. I booked on 14th August last year and today, this year so that cannot make a difference.

G


----------



## wug

RE vehicle length, I've just checked with BF. You declare the length as per manufacturer's specifications, then tick if you have a bike carrier on rear. Plus if you have roof mounted load.


----------



## Mrplodd

Grizzly

Others have contacted BF about the "Will we have to share" question. the reply was No you will not have to share (did you REALLY think that was likely??) 

I, like you, am not interested in all the frills, basically I want a floating bridge to get me back to the UK once I have had my holiday. So what if it doesnt have a cinema and half a dozen (overpriced) restaurants?? Thats what I have a Kindle for, besides I will be asleep for at least 8 hours (prioviding the thing isnt trying to imitate a roller coaster across the Bay of Biscay of course :wink: )

Grath

The LD Lines opening offer was MUCH less than that, a work mate booked when it first came out. he has a VW Tourag and a HUGE (9m+) caravan and he is paying a fraction over £500 RETURN for his family of 4, he leaves this Saturday. I tried to get in on the deal but I wanted to travel in September and LD would only release sailings up until the 7th Sept. As it is I am using BF to just come back and the cost for up to 8M MH was £330. Bearing in mind the cost of a DAYTIME sailing Poole to Cherbourg is £165 I reckon the Economie service from Santander is good value in comparsion (and it includes a cabin) especially if you work out the Diesel and Peage costs from santander to Cherbourg or similar.


----------



## slippers

Just looked at the prices for a one way trip from Spain to England on BF Economie and the normal (cruise) crossing for a 6 metre van, they were identical.
I normally pride myself with my knowledge of the French language but "economie" obviously translates in this instance as "pareil"
Mr Slip


----------



## Grizzly

Mrplodd said:


> Others have contacted BF about the "Will we have to share" question. the reply was No you will not have to share (did you REALLY think that was likely??)


I thought it was unlikely but, bearing in mind that sharing in wagon lit couchettes is normal, would not have ruled it out. The boat is quite small and there are only a few cabins by comparison with the Pont Aven and Cap Finisterre. I understand BF are withdrawing boats to make them more ecologically friendly so their services have been scaled down this season, which makes it all the more likely that they would maximise space where they could.

I wasn't aware that others had contacted BF. Clearly I'm not the only one to think sharing a possibility.

G


----------



## 113016

G, I do think you are wise to ask the question, as BF do make truckers share, however I doubt they would for private customers. Maybe more likely if only one person.
They even make truckers share and keep some cabins empty, so as to save on cleaning.
I do think you will be OK though, but yes check!


----------



## bellabee

slippers said:


> Just looked at the prices for a one way trip from Spain to England on BF Economie and the normal (cruise) crossing for a 6 metre van, they were identical.
> I normally pride myself with my knowledge of the French language but "economie" obviously translates in this instance as "pareil"
> Mr Slip


Yes, you're right. Our 'Economie' crossing works out at about £30 cheaper than the normal crossing. It really wouldn't have been worth it - other than for the pet-friendly cabin.


----------



## cheshiregordon

as explained to me by BF it isn't just the cut down services on board a much smaller ship is used for the economie service. 
We sailed return on the Pont Aven in calm weather feeling every roll and pitch of the ship. Admittedly I'm no sailor (my wife didn't notice anything) but it would be worse in a smaller ferry.


----------



## Grizzly

If you want to leave from a particular port- in our case Bilbao- and want to go in mid-March and don't want to do the longer crossing via Roscoff, then you don't have any choice: Etretat is your only option. There are only 2 crossings per week and one is that ship. 

As I said earlier, BF apologises as they are withdrawing various ships for mods. They also suggest that there will be less places available and advise early booking.

Two Stugeron on boarding and no problems !

G


----------



## JIMY

Two Stugeron on boarding and no problems ! 

WHAT!


----------



## teemyob

*pont*

Hi,

Having used the crossing for some time now. We eventually set sail for the first time on Pont Aven. It was cancelled on us in March (in dry dock). And when we got on this time it had engine trouble and we had a lengthy delay. Did not bother us as we had a balcony, wine and sunshine. Bonus was 50% refund.

Etretat was also moored outside Portsmouth. I was led to believe that this was due to a fuel filter issue. Not easily resolved due to LD lines Engineers fitting a different filter to the one on its blueprints....or something along those lines.

BF also had technical problems with other Ships and some more Industrial action.

Plagued might be the word.

I like Cap Finistere even with its Restaurant issues.

Going again in a few weeks, got a Commodore cabin at the front. So hoping for calm seas!.

I have been on Etretat under a different name. Don't fancy 24 hours on it.

Pont Aven was not that impressive for me.

I have been over Biscay in a Force 9 on Bretagne, that was fun.

TM


----------



## Mrplodd

Thank you all those who have responded with how nice/same price/how much you like Pont Aven etc BUT the original question was get opinions and views of those who have used the Economie service !!

I picked that particular sailing because it fitted in with my travel plans, the larger vessel sailed on the wrong dates for me, that's why I made the choice I did. 

I KNOW the ship is smaller, I KNOW there are less facilities and I KNOW many prefer the larger vessels BUT my specific question was about the Economie service. 

If it's rough in the Bay of Biscay it makes very little difference what size of ship you are on, it's going to pitch and roll. That from an old pal who served many years in the Navy. He reckons even on the old (and big) Ark Royal (which is a lot bigger than any ferry!) rough seas were still rough seas :roll: 

Nothing and I mean NOTHING can be worse than a Condor wave piercing catamaran in heavy seas, they don't call them "Vomit Comets" for nothing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd

Update...

I have just returned from Santander on Brittany Ferries MV Etretat (formally called Norman Voyager, sister ship to the Norman Asturias used by LD lines on the same route)

The facilities on board are fairly basic, but adequate. Little choice of (reasonably priced) food in the self service restaurant, bar prices pretty high and a minuscule shop.

Crossing the Bay of Biscay the ship certainly pitched a lot, but to be fair although the weather was excellent there was a substantial swell. I suspect that a much larger vessel would have had the same motion (unless equipped with stabilisers. Do the larger BF vessels have them??) 

The main problem on my sailing was that one of the engines expired just of Brest!! Speed reduced greatly and arrival at Portsmouth was 9 hours late as a result. 

Would I travel on that service again?? ONLY if the cost was substantially less than the Pont Aven or similar. (As in three figure less!!) 

Does anyone KNOW what the situation is in respect of compensation for delayed arrival?? 

Andy


----------



## Grizzly

Mrplodd said:


> Update...
> 
> I have just
> 
> Does anyone KNOW what the situation is in respect of compensation for delayed arrival??
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy... I' ll buy another box of Stugeron.

There's quite a lot in the ABTA site about your rights to compensation.

http://abta.com/go-travel/before-you-travel/travel-tips/cruise-and-ferry-passengers

as well as on the Consumer Council site,

G


----------



## Mrplodd

Looks like 25% of the ticket price as my (over 24 hr) sailing was delayed by more than 6 hours. Ticket price for MH plus trailer was £404.

I have emailed BF asking for a copy of their compensation policy.

Keep you posted !

Andy


----------



## Grizzly

Mrplodd said:


> Looks like 25% of the ticket price as my (over 24 hr) sailing was delayed by more than 6 hours. Ticket price for MH plus trailer was £404.
> 
> !
> 
> Andy


Have you checked that the compensation applies if you were actually *on* the boat when it was delayed- ie not waiting for it ?

Very many years ago we were booked on the St Malo to Portsmouth ferry one stormy winter night when the incoming boat was diverted to Cherbourg. We were given 100 francs for fuel and told to go and board it in Cherbourg.

At the time, with no satnav or map - we'd only been to St Malo for a half term break- we had no idea where Cherbourg was, much less how to get there. We caught it eventually, in the early hours of the morning, had a horrendous crossing but all of us were back at school next day. We even had change from the 100 francs but no suggestion of compensation.

Good luck !

G


----------



## teemyob

We have just come back on Cap Finistere, delayed 30 mins due to strong currents.

In June, we were delayed on Pont Aven and was given a 50% reduction on the return leg. We had a Commodore cabin with a balcony and was loaded on early. I was quite happy to sit on the deck watching the world go by.

The cancelation policy is on the BF website.

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/information/ferry-conditions


----------



## Mrplodd

Reading the conditions of carriage we were on the ship, halfway through the crossing and our dark all in port was 9 hours late. I make that 25% refund of fare.


----------



## Mike48

Is your travel insurance policy also relevant in the context of a delayed arrival.


----------



## teemyob

Mrplodd said:


> Reading the conditions of carriage we were on the ship, halfway through the crossing and our dark all in port was 9 hours late. I make that 25% refund of fare.


I see it as 50%!


----------



## Grizzly

But what are you being compensated * for * ?

It's reasonable that you should be given a meal and soft drinks if your arrival is delayed and you have to buy a meal you didn't budget for.

It's reasonable that you should not be out of pocket if, because the boat is late arriving, you miss an onward travel booking or booked campsite or you have to pay to stay somewhere when you arrive.

But simply because the boat is late ? I don't suppose BF conspired to damage the engine; it was bad luck and these things happen. Any compensation money or discounts paid to you or others is eventually recouped from us, the paying passengers. BF might well be insured against such eventualities but that will push up insurance costs to BF - and so, eventually filter down to me.

Just a thought....

G


----------



## Mrplodd

Teemyob

Not sure how you get to 50%, the conditions state that if a crossing with a planned duration thats greater than than 24 hrs (its a 26 hour crossing) is delayed by more than 6 hrs its 25% of the ticket cost (in money) 

If the delay is more than double (i.e.12 hrs) then its 50% 

As we were "only" 9 hours late getting in I reckon its 25% (I wouldnt object to a 50% reduction on my next crossing though!!) 

Grizzly

Its a condition of carriage laid down in EU law (same as aircraft delays) so I am certain BF will have a contingency fund for exactly that situation. The exception is for adverse weather conditions making the operation of the vessel unsafe. 

I would be more than happy to settle for a substantial discount on a future sailing (rather than actual money) That would not actually cost BF any cash as the ferry will be sailing anyway and I have yet to see one that is absolutely rammed with no space at all (seen a few pretty close though) 

A win win situation for BOTH parties ??? I get a cheap(er) crossing and BF dont have to actually give me any money.


----------

